# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  Masturbation Does Work!

## NightmareOnElmStreet

i&#39;v finally found my lucid aid&#33; 

This is what I do: before I go to sleep, I masturbate first. After that I take 3-6mg of Melatonin. Wait about 10-20 minutes before I fall asleep, and lucid away baby.

----------


## Keeper

I thought that it hinders Lucid dreams?

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

What does hinder mean? lol

oh nvm. yea I think it does also since I had no progress with just masturbation and lucidity, but maybe the melatonin has something to do with it? I just know it gets my blood flowing and makes me sleepy at the same time, taking 3-6mg of melatonin after and waiting 10-20 minutes before sleeping calms me down a bit and makes me even more tired ready for bed. I tried to do a WILD at 5 in the morning but was way too tired and just fell back to sleep. But it still works. For me anyway.

----------


## wasup

> but maybe the melatonin has something to do with it?
> [/b]



Uhhh duh... no offense but I think it&#39;s mainly the melatonin that is helping you....

----------


## Descensus

> Uhhh duh... no offense but I think it&#39;s mainly the melatonin that is helping you....
> [/b]



Well at least he&#39;s getting a two-fer&#33;

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

> Uhhh duh... no offense but I think it&#39;s mainly the melatonin that is helping you....
> [/b]




Uhh Duh...if thats true then why when i JUST take melatonin it doesnt work? sure my dreams are more vivid but no help with the lucidity

trust me iv tried almost everything

and yea blueline, cant go wrong with that&#33; lol

----------


## slothming

Wait so in conclusion Masturbation doesnt help?

----------


## wasup

> Uhh Duh...if thats true then why when i JUST take melatonin it doesnt work? sure my dreams are more vivid but no help with the lucidity
> 
> trust me iv tried almost everything
> 
> and yea blueline, cant go wrong with that&#33; lol
> [/b]



uhh duh placebo...

----------


## SKA

> uhh duh placebo...
> [/b]



Well Then you clearlly underestimate the power of Placebo  ::wink::  

And besides: Melatonin is a Precursor of Serotonin: the hormone that makes you &#39;&#39;happy&#39;&#39; and fit and wakefull. When I take Melatonin late at night I wake up all groggy and lifeless, when I take it earlier in the evening I wake up feeling more energetic, happier and more well rested. So maybe it depends on the Time you allow your Brain to convert Melatonin into Serotonin.

Masturbating, or Sexual tention without even an orgasm helps your Blood flow faster and process the Melatonin faster too. Maybe this is the reason why Serotonin is more quickly secreted from the Brain&#39;s Pineal Gland than usual. During REM-sleep. I can imagine how this, in turn, can lead to Clearer and Lucid Dreams, allthough this is just a Speculation.

And if Masturbation turns out to have nothing to do with it it will still be great fun before a sweet sweet sleep  :tongue2:

----------


## Keeper

cant argue with that

... yet  :tongue2:

----------


## Burns

heh, guys find any excuse...  :tongue2:   ::wink::

----------


## 3FLryan

> cant argue with that
> 
> ... yet 
> [/b]



Meaning anyone who does masturbate is going to hell?

----------


## deathly_hallow

It does work. When I masturbate and think about lding, I have an ld but when I just do it without thinking of lding, i usually dont.

----------


## :D

Ugh, I should stop masturbating before I go to sleep now, shouldn&#39;t I?
I take melatonin frequently and yes, it does wonders. I ran outta B6 a while back. 
I don&#39;t suggest taking it everyday though.

----------


## sloth

I masturbate every night anyway.
 :smiley:

----------


## FluBB

> I masturbate every night anyway.
> 
> [/b]



lol

um... my guess is that its just mainly placebo, nothing wrong with it from i can see. just find something that works and use it over and over and over and over.

----------


## wasup

> Well Then you clearlly underestimate the power of Placebo  
> [/b]



What are you talking about?  I never "underestimated," "overestimated," or even "estimated," the power of the placebo.  I simply said that the effect WAS placebo.  In no way did I judge the placebo as being good or bad, relative to its actual condition of being good or bad.  kthx

----------


## becomingagodo

If it was masturbation every boy at the age of 12-18 would have good dream recal. Case close.

----------


## Identity X

Becomingagodo has the right idea. 

I don&#39;t think masturbation has anything to do with dream recall or lucidity, perhaps it aids sleep though (there was a discussion on this not long ago).

----------


## King and God

Ejaculating makes one relaxed, causing it to be easier falling asleep fast, which might makes LDing easier if WILDing. But I don&#39;t think there&#39;s any change in recall or the clearness of the dreams - not from what I have noticed anyway.

----------


## hellopotato

kills my dream recall

----------


## DriftingLeaves

Yeah, I"m gonna agree with you on that one.  A placebo works only if they believe it will work.  Now, telling him it won&#39;t isn&#39;t going to help.  If it works for him, fine, but that doesn&#39;t mean we have to tell him it doesn&#39;t  :tongue2: 

Masturbation is awesome, even if it doesn&#39;t help with LDs, it sure as hell makes you feel good.

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

damn right

if it works for me ill keep doing it if it doesn&#39;t for you then your loss  :tongue2: 

and im not just saying masturbation here...dont forget the melatonin afterwards.

----------


## Torcher

Quick idea. Maybe sex in dreams hinders LDs, thus having a wank before you sleep might curb the sexual biology a bit, thereby facilitating the increased possibility of achieving an LD. I know that humping always kills my LDs.

----------


## regetsref

Well if youre gonna be rubbing one out everytnight dont forget to switch arms every day.

Ive found masturbation to help me sleep but never noticed any effect on my recall.

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

> Well if youre gonna be rubbing one out everytnight dont forget to switch arms every day.
> 
> Ive found masturbation to help me sleep but never noticed any effect on my recall.
> [/b]



buddy I couldnt jerk off with my left hand to save my life

----------


## SKA

> Yeah, I"m gonna agree with you on that one.  A placebo works only if they believe it will work.  Now, telling him it won&#39;t isn&#39;t going to help.  If it works for him, fine, but that doesn&#39;t mean we have to tell him it doesn&#39;t 
> 
> Masturbation is awesome, even if it doesn&#39;t help with LDs, it sure as hell makes you feel good.
> [/b]




Exactly. If it&#39;s Stupid, but it works; It aint Stupid.

Oh and ataraxis, I just got the impression you were a little negative about the Idea and thought it was Rediculous because it was only placebo. Correct me if I&#39;m wrong.

But on the other hand: It isn&#39;t any good to any of us here. It&#39;s only good for him since he&#39;s the only one that knows that this works for him. (to not even Mention the word belief; People who believe in God don&#39;t sound too insecure about it to me. I&#39;d rather say I KNOW He, or whatever you wish to believe in, Exists) But as you see it DOES work for him....somehow.

this inspires me to open a new Topic...

----------


## IceMan

I masturbate most days, and on the days I do masturbate I have more vivid dreams and better dream recall, that is so far... perhaps we could test it. One person who does masturbate regularly stops and checks the effect on dream recall, vividness and so on. And someone who doesn&#39;t masturbate regularly starts to and checks the effects...

----------


## NightmareOnElmStreet

yes, experiment with everything.

first i tried just masturbating - didnt work

masturbate twice - didn&#39;t work

3-15mg of melatonin - didnt work

6mg melatonin before masturbating - didnt work

masturbating then 6mg melatonin - at first didnt work

next night i tried masturbating then 3mg melatonin - had my first lucid dream&#33;

and the same thing the next 2 nights. the next night didnt work but the night after had my 2nd lucid dream.

I still need to try WILDs and MILDs and what not.

----------


## ps2martin

> It does work. When I masturbate and think about lding, I have an ld but when I just do it without thinking of lding, i usually dont.
> [/b]



I think this might just work... Remember, impressing or shocking things that happen during your day are procesed and locked in your memory during dreams. So if you think about beeing lucid while having a  impressing or shocking experience you might be reminded of that while processing it in your dreams, thus making you lucid.

I had surgery yesterday, which was really painfull. (muscle biopsy if that is the term in englisch) At the time I forgot my theory above but in the car back I remembered it and "locked" the painfull experience to lucid dreaming by day dreaming about the two. And just this night, I was lucid becuase of a dream I had about the surgery.

I am going to try it with masturbation as well I geuss, although concentrating on lucid dreaming while wanking might be harder than it seems  :tongue2:

----------


## 13redfan

> I masturbate every night anyway.
> 
> [/b]



lol
 :yumdumdoodledum:

----------


## waving on oceans

Hey whatever works&#33;  And yes, seems like a two for one.

Does sex WITH SOMEONE ELSE help out??  haha

Nighmare, ever had on of those???  :tongue2:

----------


## Man of Shred

> Does sex WITH SOMEONE ELSE help out??  haha
> 
> 
> [/b]



 I&#39;ve found that sex hinders my dream recall.

----------


## Super_Kal

so, at the end of all of this, does melatonin help or hinder?

I usually take it to help me sleep...

never mind, I dreamt last night, so for me, it doesn&#39;t matter.

----------


## Javan

I Masturbate 2-3 times a day anyway. lol

----------


## SKA

Orgasm makes the brain release Endorphins: The stuff that makes you relaxed and woozy after an orgasm. I'm really lazy right now so maybe anyone around here knows if and, if so, how Endorphins affect sleep and dreams? Wikipedia? Anyone?

----------


## AndrewA

Seratonin is converted to melatonin, not the other way around.

Have you guys tried the galantamine + choline mix.  This really, really works.

----------


## catrina

I believe that this would work.  Since masterbating was the last thing you do before you went to bed, when you start to dream and you have sexual desires in your dream, you do it, and you know it's okay because you're dreaming...
That's helped me sometimes too lol

----------


## jabagawee

> If it was masturbation every boy at the age of 12-18 would have good dream recal. Case close.



Hmmm, I beg to differ. Though my habits are those that should be kept private, I can safely say that masturbation does not help me as a dream recall or LD aid. Then again, I never thought about it that way... Now where to get some melatonin...

----------


## Idolfan

Masturbation increases my chances of having a lucid dream that night but I try not to because if I do then I feel shit the next day... no, I can't win  :Sad: 

What is this "melatonin" of which ye speak?

----------


## Shamrox

You know what they say. "Everytime you masturbate you kill a kitty..." I'd watch out if i were you cat  :smiley:

----------


## Oneiro

As a male, I too have had my periods of indulging in "Portnoy's Complaint", but I found that when I stopped, my LDing would shoot off the scale. Same goes for stopping smoking.

----------


## tkdyo

ehh, this is gonna sound strange but I tried this and masturbation actually made me more awake after I finished, I couldnt fall asleep for like another hour after...I felt relaxed, but awake and attentive rather than relaxed and wanting to sleep...guess I know what I cant do before sleeping...

----------


## Shamrox

i masturbate so much. I masturbate in the morning. At lunch. I masturbate before dinner. And i always masturbate before bed! Masturbation is my favorite hobby! I even masturbate in my LD's!

----------


## Oros

Where can i find the melatonin? perhaps it's i shall give this a try XD

----------


## CaLeB-

Man! I knew it wasn't a coincidence.  Sometimes if I can't sleep at all, masturbating usually does the trick to get me tired.

Heh, I've been using this technique for a few weeks, too. :boogie:

----------


## Fale55

> i masturbate so much. I masturbate in the morning. At lunch. I masturbate before dinner. And i always masturbate before bed! Masturbation is my favorite hobby! I even masturbate in my LD's!



Keep on going buddy!

Well I usually masturbate every night but I might try it another time and see how it effects me dream wise. But not tonight :tongue2:

----------


## MadHatter17

You can take melatonin? I've gotta try that. Will it improve sleep quality at all? Either way I'm getting some.

----------


## Jdeadevil

> i'v finally found my lucid aid! 
> 
> This is what I do: before I go to sleep, I masturbate first. After that I take 3-6mg of Melatonin. Wait about 10-20 minutes before I fall asleep, and lucid away baby.



It's the ultimate combination.  ::lol::

----------


## tommo

Masturbation right before sleep isn't so good, because it's physical activity, but the 20 minute cool-down would help.  Melatonin, dunno never tried.

Anyway, who cares if it doesn't work.  We don't need an excuse to masturbate.

----------

